# new guy.



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

f*cker!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bobme said:


> f*cker!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

are you planning on keeping it? Have you got any plans for when it gets big enough to eat you? I won't flame until you can prove you know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> are you planning on keeping it? Have you got any plans for when it gets big enough to eat you? I won't flame until you can prove you know what you're getting yourself into.


 yes i plan on keeping it..

ill build a large enclosure outside.. a decent sized outbuilding..

im happy you have the aggression to flame.. we need more people who get the points across with a strong verbal tone.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Woah, you can house a full grown gator?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

arent u the one who said this to a guy about him getting a croc?



> now lets see your wallet, you must be filthy rich or just extremely stupid.


and do you really think you are gonna be able to house that gator for life? that is gonna cost alot...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> arent u the one who said this to a guy about him getting a croc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hahah dont underestimate the peacock mah brave..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i belive if any one on this board can cough up the stuff to house a fully growen gator, Peacock or my self are just about the only people who can do it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Who that is going to get huge! Good luck bro


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bobme said:


> i belive if any one on this board can cough up the stuff to house a fully growen gator, Peacock or my self are just about the only people who can do it.


 i think DonH has the ability to..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Who that is going to get huge! Good luck bro


a Confident man stands alone and denies the wishes of luck.

LoL thanks bro.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Peacock said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > i belive if any one on this board can cough up the stuff to house a fully growen gator, Peacock or my self are just about the only people who can do it.
> ...


 Sorry havnt talked to him much.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bobme said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 hes very smart about it though.. thats why he doesnt have one









If your interested in a croc.. get a dwarf caiman.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I really want a dwarf caiman, more than anything else (except my hawk thats unbeatable). I can't build a big enough enclosure yet, but i will one day. Please post pics of your setup i would love to see how much space a croc needs. Have you planned out how much the food will cost, how you will store it and where you will get enough? I had to buy a chest freezer for one harris hawk being fed day old chick rats mice quail etc, so you will probably need alot bigger for a croc. Unlessw you plan on giving it one huge meal then leaving it for a few months? Anyway good luck, and what job do you have? is that other thread bullshit?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> I had to buy a chest freezer for one harris hawk being fed day old chick rats mice quail etc, so you will probably need alot bigger for a croc. Unlessw you plan on giving it one huge meal then leaving it for a few months? Anyway good luck, and what job do you have? is that other thread bullshit?


 The big ones can survive on the four-huge-meals-a-year diet, but it's probably not too good for them. Most zoos and other large institutions feed them nutria (a beaverlike rodent with a rat's tail) when they get too big for rodents and lagomorphs. Some roadkilled animals may be useful as well, but there is an increased risk of disease.

If you see a news report in a few years on the sudden, inexplicable decline in the homeless population in Washington state, this is why.

-PK


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

neil thats fricken AWESOME! i know if anyone can, you can give it the care it needs.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

bobme said:


> i belive if any one on this board can cough up the stuff to house a fully growen gator, Peacock or my self are just about the only people who can do it.


 I think Crockeeper has you both out done.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > i belive if any one on this board can cough up the stuff to house a fully growen gator, Peacock or my self are just about the only people who can do it.
> ...


 for sure


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > i belive if any one on this board can cough up the stuff to house a fully growen gator, Peacock or my self are just about the only people who can do it.
> ...


 forgot about him.. yes, he is king.

thanks for the compliments all.

for food i plan on doing alot of spear fishing.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i wouldnt waste my time with the spear fishing, i think the homless people idea is better.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bobme said:


> i wouldnt waste my time with the spear fishing, i think the homless people idea is better.


 i think your right..

although you will have to watch out for dangerous diseases and viral infections.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

bobme said:


> i wouldnt waste my time with the spear fishing, i think the homless people idea is better.










, you better find some way to feed it you dont have to pay for, or atleatsnot pay very much, there is a dwarf caimen at one of my lfs







cant find the fish you want but they have one of those, but then they also have a 30 pound rabbit


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

bobme said:


> i wouldnt waste my time with the spear fishing, i think the homless people idea is better.


 You may also want to start answering those ubiquitous "puppies/kittens, free to good home" ads.

-PK


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldnt waste my time with the spear fishing, i think the homless people idea is better.
> ...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

omfg, that thing rocks. *jealous*


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

you could go hunting, a deer would last it a long time. Or go and get loads of rabbits. Anyway have you built its enclosure yet? Post more pics please.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Whats the species name?

**edit** and whats his/her name!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

_Alligator mississippiensis_

and I'm guessing its name is "ReadyToEatCichlaForLyfe"


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldnt waste my time with the spear fishing, i think the homless people idea is better.
> ...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

acestro said:


> _Alligator mississippiensis_
> 
> and I'm guessing its name is "ReadyToEatCichlaForLyfe"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> you could go hunting, a deer would last it a long time. Or go and get loads of rabbits. Anyway have you built its enclosure yet? Post more pics please.


 its in a 40 gallon breeder now. hes like 14 inches..

once he gets 5+ inches ill move him into a little pond terrarium type thing in my fishroom..


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

How much did u pay?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> How much did u pay?


 traded my dumeril boa for it.. the snake was 100 bucks.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

in your other thread you said you have a shitload of money, whats your job? Also when are you going to start building its final enclosure? (my hawks better







)


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

WolfFish said:


> in your other thread you said you have a shitload of money, whats your job? Also when are you going to start building its final enclosure? (my hawks better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Peacock does not have a job, he has too many hobbies, no time for work


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> (MistaFishPimp05 @ Aug 29 2004, 09:59 PM)
> 
> 
> > How much did u pay?
> ...


tight


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> in your other thread you said you have a shitload of money, whats your job? Also when are you going to start building its final enclosure? (my hawks better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok, you wont STFU about your hawk so im asuming you want me to ask you about it so you can exaggerate...

what kinda hawk? i love BOP... especialy hawks. got pics? tell me more.

no, i have not started on his final pen.. i still need to figure out where to start it.. i can house him indoors up untill hes 5 feet or so.. then, i feel, thats to large for anything less then a big-ass pool type encloser.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > you could go hunting, a deer would last it a long time. Or go and get loads of rabbits. Anyway have you built its enclosure yet? Post more pics please.
> ...


 your expecting him to shrink!!??!!??


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

slylie said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

I just can't wait until the day when everyone is wondering why you aren't coming on P-fury anymore.

I'm gonna laugh my ass off , Knowing that your five-foot "Croc" finally got sick of your ass and ate you while you slept for housing him indoors!
















Hey Neal you can Kiss your







, GOOD-BYE!!!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

how big is he expected to get? i know salty's can get to like 20+, but i dont know wut a normal fresh water crock can get to , maybe 15? very cool, i would of gotta a dwarf caimen, but still awesome,


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats Sweet.

My cousin knew this guy in California he used to work with, he had two crocodiles or alligators, not sure, In his backyard, like in a custom made pool. there were about 6-7 feet long.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u lucky bastard


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

it makes me want my camen more than ever. also peacock don't be such an ass becuase i happened to have mentioned my hawk.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> i belive if any one on this board can cough up the stuff to house a fully growen gator, Peacock or my self are just about the only people who can do it.


nice croc









bobme you must be a wise man to know that,







what a toilet









go take some meds


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> it makes me want my camen more than ever. also peacock don't be such an ass becuase i happened to have mentioned my hawk.


 LOOOL..

im just jk man..

lets hear it.. post some pics up!


----------

